# Black Friday / Cyber Monday Sale



## pkjames (Nov 25, 2016)

In the spirit of the sale season, I decided to participate the BF / CM sale, in the form of free extras and some one-off / hard to come by items. The price will of course be very nice 

I will slowly upload everything to the site over the next day or two, but the qty will be strictly limited and I will pull them off after Monday (US time) / Tuesday (AU time) regardless of sold or not. 

Cheers,
James


----------



## pkjames (Nov 25, 2016)

First up: 
Syousin Chiku Migaki by Yu Kurosaki, 240mm Gyuto, with Free K&S Hardwood saya, I have 3 of them.
http://www.knivesandstones.com/blac...yuto-240mm-by-kurosaki-with-specail-k-s-saya/


----------



## guari (Nov 25, 2016)

Gorgeous and a great deal James, very tempted as I've been eyeing that particular model for quite a while!


----------



## pkjames (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks!

Next, Mizuno Gyuto Blue 2 with Saya and K&S Ebony handle
http://www.knivesandstones.com/mizuno-dx-blue-2-gyuto-with-saya-and-k-s-ebony-handle/


----------



## pkjames (Nov 25, 2016)

300mm white steel yanagiba by Yoshikazu Ikeda 
http://www.knivesandstones.com/yoshikazu-ikeda-white-steel-honyaki-yanagiba-300mm/


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 25, 2016)

That yanagiba is the deal of the century. The blade alone is worth 800 aud + before super awesome handle upgrade and ultra bad ass black saya. If I didn't have one shipping to me next month, it would be mine.


----------



## pkjames (Nov 25, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> That yanagiba is the deal of the century. The blade alone is worth 800 aud + before super awesome handle upgrade and ultra bad ass black saya. If I didn't have one shipping to me next month, it would be mine.



Yes, both Yoshikazu and his late brother Tatsuo produce some of the most stunning work I have seen!


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 25, 2016)

pkjames said:


> Yes, both Yoshikazu and his late brother Tatsuo produce some of the most stunning work I have seen!



Still waiting on pics of his brothers yanagiba.


----------



## pkjames (Nov 25, 2016)

next up the sukenari white 1 yanagi!
http://www.knivesandstones.com/suke...nyaki-yanagiba-300mm/#PhotoSwipe1480117511219


----------



## pkjames (Nov 25, 2016)

Added some Hinoura knives, mostly one each in stock
http://www.knivesandstones.com/mutsumi-hinoura-gyuto-240mm-stainless-clad-migaki-white-2/


----------



## Obsidiank (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks james!


----------



## guari (Nov 26, 2016)

Amazing deals James


----------



## cheflarge (Nov 26, 2016)

MY GOODNESS!!! :goodpost: lus1: :ubersexy:


----------



## pkjames (Nov 26, 2016)

Genkai Fujiyama Mizu Honyaki
http://www.knivesandstones.com/genkai-moonight-fujiyama-mizu-honyaki-yanagiba-300mm-1/


----------



## daveb (Nov 26, 2016)

James, You're killing me...


----------



## TheCaptain (Nov 26, 2016)

These are all stunning knives but too much for me to handle. Anything in the 210 range coming up?


----------



## labor of love (Nov 26, 2016)

James, if you would like some input on which inventory to discount, I'll let you know .
I'm actually too scared to pull the trigger on anything because you're putting up new stuff every few hours! When are you going to stop?


----------



## pkjames (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks guys! I didn't prepare for Black Friday until late Friday AU time, which then I start thinking what to put, so which ever stuff I could think of, I will slowly put them onsite.

I will probably stop by the end of Monday sydney time, Tuesday let everything sort it out, and wednesday pull everything off


----------



## pkjames (Nov 27, 2016)

The Hinora knives are definitely worth a look, as I will be sending most of not all of them to China after the sale ends. I really struglle to get hold of stock, most places are out of stock as well. These ones are in Sydney because I take photos here.


----------



## XooMG (Nov 27, 2016)

I totally should not have bought anything...luckily I didn't get carried away. Thanks for the sale, James!


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 27, 2016)

pkjames said:


> The Hinora knives are definitely worth a look, as I will be sending most of not all of them to China after the sale ends. I really struglle to get hold of stock, most places are out of stock as well. These ones are in Sydney because I take photos here.



Hi James, thank you for the sale! I've had multiple knives in my cart and even got as far as logging through paypal but haven't pulled the trigger... Wondering what other awesome stuff will show! 

I am very interested in the Hinoura gyutos, and a question was asked in a thread: is there a difference in the geometry or grind of the migaki ss clad vs ku clad vs ku ss clad knives? I have a Tsukasa gyuto that is almost too pretty to use and don't relish having to work on the wide bevel, so thinking of a Mutsumi one which would be almost same geometry, right?


----------



## Vancouverguy (Nov 27, 2016)

I took the hinoura suji


----------



## guari (Nov 27, 2016)

Still struggling with deciding if I should or should not. 

James, I sent you an email.


----------



## pkjames (Nov 27, 2016)

milkbaby said:


> Hi James, thank you for the sale! I've had multiple knives in my cart and even got as far as logging through paypal but haven't pulled the trigger... Wondering what other awesome stuff will show!
> 
> I am very interested in the Hinoura gyutos, and a question was asked in a thread: is there a difference in the geometry or grind of the migaki ss clad vs ku clad vs ku ss clad knives? I have a Tsukasa gyuto that is almost too pretty to use and don't relish having to work on the wide bevel, so thinking of a Mutsumi one which would be almost same geometry, right?


I am not lucky enough to get a Tsukasa gyuto so I can't tell for sure but I think the Tsukasa has a more blended shinogi? The Mutsumi has quite a distinctive shinogi line.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 27, 2016)

pkjames said:


> I am not lucky enough to get a Tsukasa gyuto so I can't tell for sure but I think the Tsukasa has a more blended shinogi? The Mutsumi has quite a distinctive shinogi line.



Is that choil from a migaki or KU hinoura?


----------



## pkjames (Nov 27, 2016)

KU 210


----------



## pkjames (Nov 27, 2016)

Migaki 24 here


----------



## labor of love (Nov 27, 2016)

Well those hirouras should sell now, if they haven't already lol.


----------



## sergeysus (Nov 27, 2016)

Vancouverguy said:


> I took the hinoura suji



damn.....


----------



## Mute-on (Nov 27, 2016)

I am so weak ... 180 SS clad gyuto


----------



## pkjames (Nov 27, 2016)

I have to say Aussies are so slow on the sale! There will not be a xmas sale my Aussie friends. It is holiday time


----------



## Mute-on (Nov 27, 2016)

Got there in the end


----------



## XooMG (Nov 27, 2016)

labor of love said:


> Well those hirouras should sell now, if they haven't already lol.


I grabbed the KU 210 yesterday.


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 27, 2016)

FML... knife buying hiatus broken, I got the Hinoura migaki. My willpower failed... :surrendar:


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm even considering going for the 240 KU Hinoura too and keeping the one I like better... :IMOK:


----------



## pkjames (Nov 27, 2016)

milkbaby said:


> I'm even considering going for the 240 KU Hinoura too and keeping the one I like better... :IMOK:



Not too late. Shipping tomorrow, postage could be combined


----------



## Nemo (Nov 27, 2016)

pkjames said:


> I have to say Aussies are so slow on the sale! There will not be a xmas sale my Aussie friends. It is holiday time



James, I'm trying to exercise some self-restraint here :big grin:

Any chance of a choil shot of the Mizuno?


----------



## labor of love (Nov 27, 2016)

Nemo said:


> James, I'm trying to exercise some self-restraint here :big grin:
> 
> Any chance of a choil shot of the Mizuno?



+1


----------



## Nemo (Nov 27, 2016)

labor of love said:


> +1



I assume you are referring to the choil shot rather than the exercise of self-restraint? :wink:


----------



## labor of love (Nov 27, 2016)

Nemo said:


> I assume you are referring to the choil shot rather than the exercise of self-restraint? :wink:



Correct. Severe Asymmetry is the only thing holding me back.


----------



## johnstoc (Nov 27, 2016)

Any more 210 KU stainless clad laying around? [emoji3] I was late to the party on these, they look great.


----------



## pkjames (Nov 28, 2016)

Only one each due to only one sample each model and is here in Sydney for a photo shoot


----------



## pkjames (Nov 28, 2016)

choil for mizuno 270


----------



## Nemo (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks James.

It does seem fairly asymmetrical and a little convexed to me.

I'm not sure my sharpening skills would do it justice yet.


----------



## BlueSteel (Nov 28, 2016)

Nemo said:


> Thanks James.
> 
> It does seem fairly asymmetrical...



You are incorrect.

I just exchanged e-mails with James, and he told me no asymmetry at all (again, the dangers of assumptions made from choil pics).

Lucky for me I got the real scoop from James, so I could order despite being a lefty!!!

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## Nemo (Nov 28, 2016)

Great info.

Thanks Blair.


----------



## Nemo (Nov 28, 2016)

Yes, indeed, I've also just emailed James who confirmed that it's close enough to 50/50.

Thanks again for your post Blair.

Order placed.


----------



## BlueSteel (Nov 28, 2016)

Nemo said:


> Yes, indeed, I've also just emailed James who confirmed that it's close enough to 50/50.
> 
> Thanks again for your post Blair.
> 
> Order placed.



No problem - glad James was quick to respond to both of us!

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## pkjames (Nov 28, 2016)

more knives are on guys. Someone scored a shiraki honyaki already!


----------



## YG420 (Nov 28, 2016)

Dam!


----------



## Eloh (Nov 28, 2016)

Some nice ones° :O
Was too late for the Kurosaki migaki with saya... Maybe i'll get the regular one instead. 

Will there be more later today James?


----------



## pkjames (Nov 28, 2016)

No more new stock this time around. Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## Nemo (Nov 28, 2016)

Wow.

The Mizuno Honyaki looks great. As does the special edition Syousin Sakura.

(Chants to self- "must not buy more knives...Must not buy more knives...")


----------



## Vancouverguy (Nov 28, 2016)

sergeysus said:


> damn.....



I thought it was well worth the price and I always wanted to try out a hinoura!


----------



## daveb (Nov 28, 2016)

Nemo said:


> (Chants to self- "must buy more knives...Must buy more knives...")



That was an easy fix/


----------



## Nemo (Nov 28, 2016)

daveb said:


> That was an easy fix/



:laugh:

I think this is what DanHumphrey (Mike) refers to as "#enablers"


----------



## Nemo (Nov 28, 2016)

I did end up jumping for the Miz Hontanren 270 after doing a bit of reading about how people have approached sharpening it. I'm kinda interested to try.

And I think it looks fantastic with the K&S handle.


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 29, 2016)

Nemo said:


> I did end up jumping for the Miz Hontanren 270 after doing a bit of reading about how people have approached sharpening it. I'm kinda interested to try.
> 
> And I think it looks fantastic with the K&S handle.



Sweet... I almost bought that one because it was lasting so long without being picked up. Great price especially with the upgraded handle. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Nemo (Nov 29, 2016)

milkbaby said:


> Sweet... I almost bought that one because it was lasting so long without being picked up. Great price especially with the upgraded handle. :doublethumbsup:



I don't think its the only one. Still seems to be up on the site. Its not too late.&#128521;

Agreed, it was a fantastic price with that handle.


----------



## pkjames (Nov 29, 2016)

Last night before I pull everything off guys


----------



## Nemo (Nov 29, 2016)

Great knives. Thx James. Get some sleep, mate!


----------



## sergeysus (Nov 29, 2016)

Let me know how it its. Also very curious.


----------



## BlueSteel (Nov 29, 2016)

I got one too (Miz 270 from James)! This will be my first "workhorse"...most of my knives are more in the laser camp...my other 270 gyuto is a Wakui, which I find amazingly light and thin where it counts for a 270. Looking forward to smashing this Miz through prep for a big pot of soup or stew!

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## BlueSteel (Dec 3, 2016)

BlueSteel said:


> I got one too (Miz 270 from James)! This will be my first "workhorse"...most of my knives are more in the laser camp...my other 270 gyuto is a Wakui, which I find amazingly light and thin where it counts for a 270. Looking forward to smashing this Miz through prep for a big pot of soup or stew!
> 
> Cheers,
> Blair



I have to say regarding James' service and speed - WOW! I have my cyber-Monday knife in my hands as of Friday...in Canada! Super.

It is the Miz 270. James' ebony handle is superb...one of the best handles I have on any knife here. This must be regarded as a huge upgrade over a stock handle. Outstanding.

Put the knife to work on a few ingredients tonight: green cabbage, king oyster mushrooms, cured tartufo salumi, and raw chicken breast.

The knife is very reactive from the start. But it did not brown the cabbage. The knife did start to show colors early in the prep session though. That is when I decided to thinly slice some salumi for a snack, carefully working the meat along the entire length of the blade. That seemed to halt any brown coloring on the blade. By the time the chicken breast was all cut and the knife washed and dried, a dark patina with significant blue/indigo had formed covering the bottom third or more of the knife, including the entire wide bevel.

This is all cool with me, and I knew the knife has these traits before I purchased, so I have no issues at all with it. But if another buyer wanted all his knives to look shiny and new all the time, this is *not* the knife for you!

This knife is a mid-to-heavyweight...I think workhorse is a fair description. It did a nice job on the finer/thinner cutting as well as the brute tasks (like splitting the whole head of cabbage).

Very happy with this purchase and high praise to James for great products and fantastic service!!!

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## daveb (Dec 3, 2016)

"a dark patina with significant blue/indigo had formed covering the bottom third or more of the knife, including the entire wide bevel."

Not without pics it didn't. Ha!:detective:


----------



## labor of love (Dec 3, 2016)

I pulled the trigger on a 270mm miz also. This will be the 3rd one I've owned, but the first I've bought brand new. I can't wait to put it to work. @blue steel, just polish the bevels with something like a king 800 and it will greatly reduce the reactivity.


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 3, 2016)

The Hinoura migaki ss clad white steel gyuto arrived from Australia to USA quickly on Friday! The K&S semi-custom ebony and horn ferrule handle is top notch! Awesome deal, now I wish that I'd bought the K&S edition Tanaka blue gyuto that was on BST for cheap... I also wish I'd sprung for one of the Mizuno 270 gyutos too but my bank account thanks me for exercising restraint. 

Thank you James! Knives and stones rule, great product and service, will definitely buy again! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Nemo (Dec 3, 2016)

I also received the Miz 270 on Friday. I guess this shows how inefficient Australia Post is!

The F&F is pretty good. James said that he hadn't done anything to the knife except put a handle on it. As mentioned, it's a beautiful handle. Second best handle I've held. Brilliant, James. And it balances the knife nicely (about 0.5-1 cm in front of by pinch). The spine and choil seem to have been rounded, but not to the levels of comfort that James created with my Shiro Kamo. The grind is convex and appears well very executed. It's a quite pretty knife. It's acceptably thin behind the edge. OOTB edge is functional but not refined. Not able to shave at all. Paper cutting was possible but not effortless.

Had an opportunity to compare to some of my other workhorses last night. Food release was good. Cutting through potato was fine. Harder ingredients (beetroot, sweet potato) were not as effortless. I suspect this is because of the factory edge. Didn't wedge in carrots. I didn't use any reactive ingredients, so no patina.

I'll report back when I've sharpened it.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 3, 2016)

milkbaby said:


> The Hinoura migaki ss clad white steel gyuto arrived from Australia to USA quickly on Friday! The K&S semi-custom ebony and horn ferrule handle is top notch! Awesome deal, now I wish that I'd bought the K&S edition Tanaka blue gyuto that was on BST for cheap... I also wish I'd sprung for one of the Mizuno 270 gyutos too but my bank account thanks me for exercising restraint.
> 
> Thank you James! Knives and stones rule, great product and service, will definitely buy again! :doublethumbsup:



That was my tanaka in BST. I only discounted it $30, it is a super duper bargain for $150. Great cutter, I only sold it because the profile had more belly than what I'm used to.


----------



## BlueSteel (Dec 4, 2016)

daveb said:


> "a dark patina with significant blue/indigo had formed covering the bottom third or more of the knife, including the entire wide bevel."
> 
> Not without pics it didn't. Ha!:detective:



Hi Dave,

LOL - I am not so good with pics, but I'll see what I can do shortly!

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## BlueSteel (Dec 4, 2016)

labor of love said:


> @blue steel, just polish the bevels with something like a king 800 and it will greatly reduce the reactivity.



Thanks for the tip! So polishing is better for reducing the reactivity than building and keeping the patina? Is it because the surface metal is a lot more reactive than what is underneath? Closest I have to a King 800 is a Chosera 1000 - should that work for this task?

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## Nemo (Dec 5, 2016)

Nemo said:


> I also received the Miz 270 on Friday. I guess this shows how inefficient Australia Post is!
> 
> The F&F is pretty good. James said that he hadn't done anything to the knife except put a handle on it. As mentioned, it's a beautiful handle. Second best handle I've held. Brilliant, James. And it balances the knife nicely (about 0.5-1 cm in front of by pinch). The spine and choil seem to have been rounded, but not to the levels of comfort that James created with my Shiro Kamo. The grind is convex and appears well very executed. It's a quite pretty knife. It's acceptably thin behind the edge. OOTB edge is functional but not refined. Not able to shave at all. Paper cutting was possible but not effortless.
> 
> ...



So I've sharpened the Miz 270. I decided after reviewing a number of old posts that a hamigabura edge was most appropriate, which gave me a bit of the heebie-jeebies as a novice sharpener. Anyway, I watched Jon's videos twice over and it wasn't as hard as I'd feared. There were a few bits of the bevel that were difficult to grind, especially at both heels. After dong some reading, it suspect that they were over grinds in the original grind. I used a Chosera 1k and 3k, then a 20 degree right microbevel on 8k Junpaku. In retrospect I should have omitted the 3k and maybe microbevelled at 30 degrees.

There were a few places where I scratched above the shinogi line and I did clean these up with 600 grit wet & dry (sorry for my vanity- I know it's a tool), which blended in well with the kasumi finish.

The steel was pretty easy to deburr.

I did notice that the convexity is much more significant on the right side.

The knife now cuts very well.

It has great food release and is beautifully balanced. Doesn't wedge in carrots, but does make its presence in them known more than some of my thinner knives.

Obviously can't comment on edge retention yet.

Great knife.

Thanks James.


----------



## BlueSteel (Dec 5, 2016)

Nemo said:


> So I've sharpened the Miz 270. I decided after reviewing a number of old posts that a hamigabura edge was most appropriate, which gave me a bit of the heebie-jeebies as a novice sharpener. Anyway, I watched Jon's videos twice over and it wasn't as hard as I'd feared. There were a few bits of the bevel that were difficult to grind, especially at both heels. After dong some reading, it suspect that they were over grinds in the original grind. I used a Chosera 1k and 3k, then a 20 degree right microbevel on 8k Junpaku. In retrospect I should have omitted the 3k and maybe microbevelled at 30 degrees.
> 
> There were a few places where I scratched above the shinogi line and I did clean these up with 600 grit wet & dry (sorry for my vanity- I know it's a tool), which blended in well with the kasumi finish.
> 
> ...



Hey Nemo,

Thanks for your write ups! Would you be able to post a link of the video you followed? I'd like to take a look and hopefully learn also!

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## Nemo (Dec 5, 2016)

BlueSteel said:


> Hey Nemo,
> 
> Thanks for your write ups! Would you be able to post a link of the video you followed? I'd like to take a look and hopefully learn also!
> 
> ...



I used Jon at JKIs videos on sharpening single bevel knives (available on the JKI website under "media", then "sharpening playlist". Also on the JKI youtube channel) but just did it on both sides. I used the video on theory of single bevel sharpening and practical demonstration of single bevel shsrpening (minus ura sharpening, of course- I deburred as for a double bevel knife). There is another video on single bevel microbevels.

Thanks again Jon for your fantastic videos and you often very informative posts.

I found this thread quite helpful: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/2878-New-Mizuno-270-Gyuto

For some reason theabove lin takes you to the last page but you can navigate to the start.


----------



## BlueSteel (Dec 5, 2016)

Nemo said:


> I used Jon at JKIs videos on sharpening single bevel knives (available on the JKI website under "media", then "sharpening playlist". Also on the JKI youtube channel) but just did it on both sides. I used the video on theory of single bevel sharpening and practical demonstration of single bevel shsrpening (minus ura sharpening, of course- I deburred as for a double bevel knife). There is another video on single bevel microbevels.
> 
> Thanks again Jon for your fantastic videos and you often very informative posts.
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 5, 2016)

BlueSteel said:


> Thanks!



Pleasure.

Enjoy the Miz.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 8, 2016)

pkjames said:


> I have to say Aussies are so slow on the sale! There will not be a xmas sale my Aussie friends. It is holiday time



Thank-you for not having a Xmas sale James. I need time to work out how to smuggle more knives into the kitchen.&#129300;


----------



## pkjames (Dec 8, 2016)

I am still recovering fromt the BF sale. Will list some cool things before the xmas


----------



## kevpenbanc (Dec 8, 2016)

pkjames said:


> I am still recovering fromt the BF sale. Will list some cool things before the xmas



Think I need to visit the showroom again !


----------



## Nemo (Dec 8, 2016)

kevpenbanc said:


> Think I need to visit the showroom again !



A full report when you do please!


----------

